# FET Scedule - supercur to be used for 62 days - is this normal/ok?



## christinaw (Sep 25, 2009)

Hi
I am currently on Supercur and have been prescribed it for 62 days before starting procure...... and transfer date given of mid July.  I am obviously a little concerned about the the effect, if any that this may have on transfer and success rate etc.... Can you provide any reassurance or advice as to why this may the case.  This is my last go after 3 fresh rounds and 3 FET - so a little  nervous.

When I rang the clinic I was told that this was the earliest they could fit me as the lab was closing for a clean and that it would do me no harm!

Many thanks in advance

Christina


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You will just be downregulated for longer, but why do you need to start the drug so far in advance?
I have heard of people being on down regulation if the have a cyst for a long time. They also treat endometriosis with down regulation drugs for 6 months.

The risks would be from a lack of oestrogen in the system - like osteoporosis - if it went on for a very long time. A couple of months should be OK. 
It might make a difference if you have been down regulated for a total of longer than 6 months (on its own without oestrogen or FSH) over all of your treatment cycles as there is an accumulation of effect on bone mass. But I suspect this will be unlikely as normally you are only on down regulation for 2 weeks before starting oestrogen or FSH.


----------



## christinaw (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank you so much for getting back to me. 

I am on it this length as this is the earliest time the hospital can fit me in.... so I have been told.  I also have a 35 - 42 day cycle and that was another excuse given - but does not make sense as hospital has always dedicated the dates after starting to sniff. This is my 3rd FET - and never experienced this before.  I am struggling it has to be said to stay calm about it.  I have blocked sinus and suffering from mild headaches - with 2 real bad one last week which resulted in me having to go to GP for some drugs.  Violently ill also. When I blow my nose this morning to try and unblock it ..... there is nothing but blood so am a little concerned.  The hospital don't seem to hear me when I ask.  Anyway I have the basin out this morning and going to do some steaming. 

I start the prognova on 3rd July. 

Thanks again
C


----------

